# GA15DE A/T ECU Pinouts



## jiiyuuu (10 mo ago)

Hello , i swapped my ga13ds to a ga15de , everything works fine other than fuel pump running directly and no ac idle as we cant figure out the pinouts. I have looked over a couple of manuals and they dont seem to fit the pinouts . mine has 16 ports vs 14 on the usual ones we find. anyone can link me to a GA15DE manual ? i can only find a russian one but we cant translate sadly . i am needing the pinouts for the ecu only same as the picture


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

jiiyuuu said:


> Hello , i swapped my ga13ds to a ga15de , everything works fine other than fuel pump running directly and no ac idle as we cant figure out the pinouts. I have looked over a couple of manuals and they dont seem to fit the pinouts . mine has 16 ports vs 14 on the usual ones we find. anyone can link me to a GA15DE manual ? i can only find a russian one but we cant translate sadly . i am needing the pinouts for the ecu only same as the picture
> View attachment 8464


You can download a copy of the FSM for a Sentra from these web sites:









1998 Nissan Sentra PDF Owner's Manuals






ownersmanuals2.com







https://diyservicemanuals.com/nissan-sentra-service-repair-manuals


----------



## jiiyuuu (10 mo ago)

rogoman said:


> You can download a copy of the FSM for a Sentra from these web sites:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have already tried those sites and they dont seem to match my ecu pinouts currently my 41 is the ignition + so we are basing it on that


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

jiiyuuu said:


> I have already tried those sites and they dont seem to match my ecu pinouts currently my 41 is the ignition + so we are basing it on that
> 
> View attachment 8467


I found this ECU wiring chart from a 1992 FSM. Looks closer to what you're looking for:


----------



## Jerry1 (1 mo ago)

Can some I help me i did an engine swap and I want to wire my speedometer and my tachometer to a b14 cluster . I have a ga15de engine btw


----------

